

Argos - An emulator for capturing zero-day attacks - merijnv
http://www.few.vu.nl/argos/?page=1

======
mfukar
Kind of old, but the work on Argos is impressive, with several talented
individuals behind it. It's been integrated within the NoAH project [1], which
is now concluded.

[1] <http://www.fp6-noah.org/>

